# Bread Dressing



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Suppose to be my M-I-L’s exact recipe. But mine seems more dry and hers had a nice dark brown crust on top. I hope this recipe isn’t like what Deborah got from her mother-in-law on the show “everybody loves Raymond” when her mother-in-law deliberately left out one ingredient.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Actually to me, it looks about right. We youngsters are used to Stovetop and stuffing which tends to be quite a bit more moist than what I ate as a child. 

My GM used to make dressing balls and that is about how they looked. After you add the gravy it should be quite tasty.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If you find that you agree after eating, maybe you could post the recipe.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Supposedly, an aunt of mine would leave out an ingredient in requested recipes. (That sounds so selfish, but, she did have eight sisters to compete with.)

Although, not a common ingredient, sugar in the recipe will brown your dressing. Maybe their ingredients had more sugar? That could be the bread or onions? Just guessing.

I put golden raisins in mine.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I cheated this year. I'm using Pepperidge Farms packaged stuffing. Traditional and corn bread.
The package calls for butter, onion and celery and stock.
Its almost exactly how I make my own. I made it last night and put in baking trays for heating today.
Turkey is in and a turkey breast is ready to go in the oven.
I'm roasting my turkey upside down. Will turn it right side up (breast side) at 1:30. My wife bought me silicone heat type gloves so turning this year should be much easier. Spraying the rack also helps.
I also injected the turkey before it went in and will inject the breast as well.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I feel like a dunce. Made dressing with onions, celery, chicken broth (canned).......BUT I forgot the two eggs. It tastes good, but not "cakey" as it would had I not forgotten the eggs.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife did them upside down the first few years we were married. Sure makes for some moist white meat.

As for the dressing it is usually Stovetop around here. Add a little ground sage and it isn't bad.

But I would not mind having one of those baked in a dish recipes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> I feel like a dunce. Made dressing with onions, celery, chicken broth (canned).......BUT I forgot the two eggs. It tastes good, but not "cakey" as it would had I not forgotten the eggs.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh sure!!!

I told my sister-in-law yesterday her mom’s dressing was dry. she asked me if I put butter and chicken broth in it I said no and she said, “well why didn’t you?” I said I don’t remember you telling me I had to!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Oh sure!!!
> 
> I told my sister-in-law yesterday her mom’s dressing was dry. she asked me if I put butter and chicken broth in it I said no and she said, “well why didn’t you?” I said I don’t remember you telling me I had to!


I know this is no longer considered safe but I like the dressing/stuffing cooked in the bird. Always seems moister and more flavorful.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> My wife did them upside down the first few years we were married. Sure makes for some moist white meat.
> 
> As for the dressing it is usually Stovetop around here. Add a little ground sage and it isn't bad.
> 
> But I would not mind having one of those baked in a dish recipes.


You’ll get my Italian MIL’s recipe soon as I have a minute. She made it for 18 of us and she baked it in a big old roasting pan.

My daughter keeps wanting to chop up my celery and onions in her big food processor but she cuts things too small for my liking so I tell her it’s no trouble. I chop things by hand.

my recipe has 3/4 Lb of ground Italian sausage and when I brown it it’s in kind of big clumps which I can’t break apart even with a fork. So I have this little chopper from Pampered Chef that you use the palm of your hand on and it chops things finely so I use that on my sausage to really break it apart.

I use 2 loaves of Italian bread. I tear it part first then put in a pan of water - then squeeze the water out. Lol, my sister-in-law said “don’t leave it in the water too long or it vanishes.”

recipe to follow.

2-3 eggs
Small bunch celery cut small - 2 stalks
Salt, pepper, 3/4 tea sage (gets stronger as it cooks)
Taste before adding eggs.

Bake 325-350 about hour.

3/4 C broth-add while baking
1/4 C butter- add before its done

Everyone has their own favorite recipes. this is ours that we love that my MIL made for 50 years.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> I know this is no longer considered safe but I like the dressing/stuffing cooked in the bird. Always seems moister and more flavorful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


Testing with thermometer I consider it safe.
An elderly aunt said her mother also sliced the skin of the turkey near the drumsticks and when you slice that skin there’s a big gap in there and her mother used to shove dressing in that gap also.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We don’t stuff the turkey because she can’t have gluten. Gluten free bread make terrible stuffing so she makes me regular bread stuffing in the crock pot. Warming some up as I type.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> We don’t stuff the turkey because she can’t have gluten. Gluten free bread make terrible stuffing so she makes me regular bread stuffing in the crock pot. Warming some up as I type.


I am also celiac. My wife makes the stuffing with Sam's Choice GF bfead from Walmart. Very good.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------

